# natural calm v. OTC magnesium supplement



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

For those of you who tried both, did you find Natural Calm a lot more effective than regular Mg supplements? Now I know a lot of people who take Natural Calm are really happy with the results, but then did you try to compare NC with, say, a magnesium oxide supplement?You'd probably say to try it out myself, but they don't sell NC where I live. My husband could bring me some from the US, however. But, I would need to know if it really is that much better, it's not as cheap as my regular magnesium and I'm tired of spending money on supplements that don't work.Thanks in advance!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Don't think we can get NC in England. I know my friend in the USA talked of it but I've not been ablel to find it.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

NC is magnesium citrate. I am sure they sell it at pharmacies over there. It is used to clean you out before a procedure. It is usually seen at pharmacies as a liquid, lemon tasting. NC is the magneisum citrate in powder form. It is different than magnesium oxide, should be a lot stronger.Magnesium is an osmotic.Haven't tried it yet but it is up there on the list.The only concern, per my gastro, is not to overdue it. He told me to try but gave me a prescription to test the mag levels in the blood after a couple of weeks.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Can get mag cit here but not the NC you talk about. Why did your gastro say not to overdo it? Can you take mag cit every day or should you restrict.I've been taking mag (doesn't say on the bottle which kind) with the B6 but have been having a burning stomach - pains - could it be the mag - I've only been having one per day and not the 3 like they say.What about Milk of Mag - how much of that are you to take to make you have a BM and is that safe to take?


----------

